# Three weeks into ownership



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm beyond the anger stage, spent several hours washing and waxing, and that night some **** kicks the door 

At the crease its split the paint (pearlescent white metallic)

Mindless idiots


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Feel for you bud....There's some real ******** about 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

moochin said:


> I hope you find the little **** and punch him in the throat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Brilliant! Made me laugh

Will be looking at buying cctv later today

Just spent a few hundred after reading through this site on products, cctv will at least give me a chance of tracking them down, possibly along the lines of running man


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm glad that brought a smile to your face Mark, and that was me being tame mate. I hope you get it sorted soon bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

graham1970 said:


> Feel for you bud....There's some real ******** about
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


All that time, wax and sealant wasted too. I've been told it's possibly the door skin, plus a side re paint because of the damage

So a few years of increased premiums, and the excess

Could always be worse though


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Mate sorry to hear about that, (Nice response Moochin, would have been mine to)

I can remember sitting in my mums car in a retail type shopping centre once, car pulls up next to her to park this dimwit just slams the door open hits my mums car obviously didn't realise anyone was in the car... was a moment of WTF are you doing, the response oh sorry YOU KIDDING ME..

Anyway hope you get it sorted my happens to the best of us good luck =)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This sort of mindless act really:devil: rest assured you will get it repaired to your satisfactory standards and lets hope karma comes this this


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

A gang of guys/benefit lovers once walked past my house and kicked both of my wing mirrors off, I feel you.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can we please not bypass the swear filter, it's there for a reason, thank you.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Feel for you buddy. Some blind moron drove into the rear of my car a few weeks back. 

Cracked and scuffed the paint and then proceeded to drive off. 

The world is full of retards who just dont care.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

rob267 said:


> Feel for you buddy. Some blind moron drove into the rear of my car a few weeks back.
> 
> Cracked and scuffed the paint and then proceeded to drive off.
> 
> ...


Rob when did you move to Australia :lol:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Rob when did you move to Australia


God i wish i had moved to Australia😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am guessing you mean the pic chongo? No matter what i do, it ends up upside down? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That better lol?😋

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Can we please not bypass the swear filter, it's there for a reason, thank you.
> 
> View attachment 49910


Apologies Mr soul. My blood boiled when I read the OP.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

